

What you need to know before Lion upgrade (for Ruby/Rails dev) - kentnguyen

You need to
- reinstall git
- reinstall rvm (only need to run the bash command)
- reinstall few gems<p>What still works fine
- postgres/mysql
- TextMate/Rubymine
======
jjhageman
Thanks for the heads up kentnguyen. Did you have git installed via brew?

